# What can go in a 10 gallon vivarium?



## Abi_Titch (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey i have a plastic vivarium the size is (60x40x30cm) ive been toldthats about 10 gallons. I did have two whites tree frogs in there but have now deceased.
I want a reptile i was wondering which reptiles and ambhians (from lizards frogs turtles chameleons snakes etc) can live happily in this vivarium? Its water tight up to a certain level but a grate prevents any higher water level. And it opens from the front. Its a long vivarium but i was really looking forward to the crested gacko. Please help me please!! 
Can you list any/every reptile, ambhibian, insect that you can think of to go happily in this tank as im not good with names please.

Abi


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Abi_Titch said:


> Hey i have a plastic vivarium the size is (60x40x30cm) ive been toldthats about 10 gallons. I did have two whites tree frogs in there but have now deceased.
> I want a reptile i was wondering which reptiles and ambhians (from lizards frogs turtles chameleons snakes etc) can live happily in this vivarium? Its water tight up to a certain level but a grate prevents any higher water level. And it opens from the front. Its a long vivarium but i was really looking forward to the crested gacko. Please help me please!!
> Can you list any/every reptile, ambhibian, insect that you can think of to go happily in this tank as im not good with names please.
> 
> Abi


its about 15 gallons really, if its tong not high i wouldnt recommend putting any arboreal species in there. could put something like a leopard gecko or other smaller terrestrial lizard and there are loads and loads of invert or amphibian species u could put in there.


----------



## teiryklav (Mar 20, 2009)

leo can work great in that viv.
some small boids like candoia, can do great ( i put my adult candoia in 5gallon and it does great!), candoia asper will work good if its not high.
you can keep a pair of anoles, a pair of crocodile skinks, and a crestie there


----------



## andy123 (Oct 23, 2008)

an adult pacman frog ??? cresty if it stands on side so i tall??


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

stenos i think not sure tho


----------



## Abi_Titch (Apr 1, 2009)

what about a crocodile gecko? x


----------

